# House panel OKs tobacco oversight..



## cigordo (Aug 3, 2007)

What this will/could imply for cigars?

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-tobacco3apr03,1,7832455.story

What I like the most is: "Fees imposed on tobacco product makers and importers would pay for the FDA's new oversight"


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I love it when my government officials are looking out for my best interest. 

And ensuring that I pay the appropriate taxes to fund it.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

:gn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

ghostrider said:


> I love it when my government officials are looking out for my best interest.
> 
> And ensuring that I pay the appropriate taxes to fund it.


Well put.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

These people that we elect are sure busy fiddling away while Rome burns..



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

"The House Energy and Commerce Committee approved the bill, 38 to 12."

and "The full House is expected to vote on the bill this spring."

This means, my fellow Gorillas, that we need to start contacting our local Congressmen and Senators and give them "our" input. No matter whether they support this bill or not...:cb


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's some more information:

H.R. 1108 The legislation was authored by Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA). (now, doesn't Waxman smoke cigars?);

H.R. 1108 would do the following:

Subject new tobacco products to premarket review; 
Allow the Secretary to require prior approval of all label statements; 
Allow the Secretary to restrict the sale or distribution of tobacco products, including advertising and promotion; 
Allow the Secretary to take specified actions, including public notification and recall, against unreasonably harmful products; 
Authorize the Secretary to establish tobacco product standards to protect the public health; 
Set forth standards for the sale of modified risk tobacco products; 
Prohibit cigarettes from containing any artificial or natural flavor (other than tobacco or menthol); 
Reinstate FDA's 1996 Rule, which restricted tobacco marketing and sales to youth; 
Require the Secretary to establish a Tobacco Products Scientific Advisory Committee; and 
Amend the Federal Cigarette Labeling and Advertising Act to change cigarette warning labels and advertising requirements. The legislation also makes changes to smokeless tobacco warning labels and advertising requirements.
You can go to the following site for more information:
http://energycommerce.house.gov/Press_110/110nr244.shtml


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

There is some frightening stuff in this bill folks.

Here is a link to the PDf of the bill ( PDF OF H. R. 1108 )

Time to make a few calls !

Chas


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

my questions 
1)since when can congress diagnose a pediatric disease?
2)Aren't cars still the leading cause of premature deaths? (crashes)
3) 400,000 nice round number seems a little steep

I have many more but just remember: "Nothing is more frightening than when the government says "Let us help you""


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the PDF link ChasDen...:tu


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

> (35) Tobacco products have been used to facilitate and finance criminal activities both domestically and internationally.


And that's just from the revenue from the taxes on tobacco.


----------



## cigordo (Aug 3, 2007)

What I dont get is how come this news article claims that "Philip Morris and other tobacco companies have expressed support." for this bill. Could this be true?


----------

